# North Carolina



## woodzx225 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any hunting land availible in NC. Looking for something mid state back to the mountains.


----------



## BLINDMAN (Jan 23, 2011)

http://backwoodshuntclub.weebly.com/
a great club with good leadership


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll lease you my place here in Haywood County, short drive for you. I saw a small deer running across it once a few years ago, and actually saw a deer track on it just last year. The possum hunting is great, though.


----------



## tarheelboy (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually joined Backwoods Hunting Club Inc after reading this post 5 months ago.  You can't go wrong, great hunting club, awesome members, and yes good leadership.


----------

